# "Scream 4" will be made.



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2010)

This is sort of old news, so I dont have a link or anything, but Scream 4 is being made, with Wes Craven, Kevin Williamson, Neve Campbell, David Arquette and Courtney Cox returning.

As a Scream fan, Im excited. As a Scream fan, I'm worried. Why do I have this lingering sense of dread that it's a cash-in movie thats likely to kill off one(or more) of the main characters....again.

Furthermore, Scream 3 concluded the story. I don't see what what a 4th would would bring.

Then again, I'm just happy this isn't a remake, considering these days remakes are being made 5 years after previous entries, and its been like 10 years since the last Scream movie.


----------



## Hannibal (May 11, 2010)

I'd be scared


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2010)

i thought the 3rd movie sucked.


the first and second was what thrillers were about though. the suspense of knowing who's behind, the mask the "oh shit" conclusion

felt good man.


----------



## excellence153 (May 11, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm just happy this isn't a remake, considering these days remakes are being made 5 years after previous entries, and its been like 10 years since the last Scream movie.



That's exactly what I thought when I saw the poster.


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2010)

Old news really, Craven stated a while back he wanted to make a sequel. But simply put either Sydney will die or Gail and Dooey, also after the abysmal third one I'm not sure it'll be worth watching either.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2010)

Yeah, but it was only a few weeks ago they confirmed it.


----------



## Brian (May 11, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Why do I have this lingering sense of dread that it's a cash-in movie thats likely to kill off one(or more) of the main characters....again.



This was my first reaction when I first heard about this but I'm still hoping the 4th movie will do the series justice.


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2010)

I've never even seen the first three.


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2010)

> I've never even seen the first three.



Kids these days, watching Twilight all day


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2010)

wow scream was a big deal back in the 90's


----------



## Man in Black (May 11, 2010)

Dude, it's not Scream 4.

It's Scre4m.


----------



## iFructis (May 11, 2010)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## Mikaveli (May 11, 2010)

Chee said:


> I've never even seen the first three.



WHAT                                 .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> WHAT                                 .



i know bro......i know.


----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2010)

Chee said:


> I've never even seen the first three.



I didn't even think this was possible for most people, much less Chee.


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2010)

Horror movies are dumb. 

Never seen the original Friday the 13th or Nightmare on Elm Street either. They just don't interest me.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 11, 2010)

I think you're missing out on some great movies. The first two Scream movies were awesome and highly entertaining.


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2010)

lets see if they do not mess it up


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2010)

> Never seen the original Friday the 13th or Nightmare on Elm Street either. They just don't interest me.



You haven't seen the original Nightmare? Chee you're missing out on a great horror movie. Next you'll be telling us that you haven't even seen Evil Dead or The Exorcist. Also Scream is more a thriller/Mystery than an all out horror movie, its like missing out on something by Hitchcock.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 11, 2010)

Chee said:


> Horror movies are dumb.
> 
> Never seen the original Friday the 13th or Nightmare on Elm Street either. They just don't interest me.



Wtf man, wtf ?????

where have you been ?


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> You haven't seen the original Nightmare? Chee you're missing out on a great horror movie. Next you'll be telling us that you haven't even seen Evil Dead or The Exorcist. Also Scream is more a thriller/Mystery than an all out horror movie, its like missing out on something by Hitchcock.



I saw The Exorcist. 

Never saw Evil Dead.


----------



## Narcissus (May 11, 2010)

I'm also greatly worried that this is going to be a terrible addition to the series. I actually enjoyed all 3 films, even though I found the 3rd one to be the weakest, it still wrapped the story up and was still entertaining.

Of course, I'll still see it anyway, as a fan of the Scream movies.



Chee said:


> Horror movies are dumb.
> 
> Never seen the original Friday the 13th or Nightmare on Elm Street either. They just don't interest me.



A lot of them are, but the ones you just named are exceptions, especially the original Nightmare.

You should give them a try, including the Scream films.


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2010)

Bah, fine. I'll put them in my Netflix. Way at the bottom.


----------



## Narcissus (May 11, 2010)

It's a start.


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2010)

I just have no interest in them. They look boring, especially if I watch the movies alone.


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2010)

Get some girls round, get in your pyjamas and scream and touch like they do in all the old horror films, isn't that the all american wholesome night in?


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2010)

I have no female friends. 

My dude friends won't come over.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2010)

Jeez, next thing you know, Chee will say she hasn't seen Jaws.


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2010)

Or The Omen, The Shining, Halloween, Texas Chainsaw Massacre, The Thing, The Fly or even Night of the Living Dead. Whatever the case chee just don't watch Rosemary's Baby, Polanski's a real perv.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 11, 2010)

Chee, put them at the top. Scream is a hell of a trilogy.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2010)

Meh, I dont remember thinking The Omen was great( really good, but not great). Whoever thought remaking that would not totally suck was an idiot. Been years since I've seen the Fly.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 11, 2010)

I've yet to see The Shining. I have Carrie in my room though, just waiting to be watched.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2010)

was carrie ment to be scary? i thought the rocky horror picture show was scarier.


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Jeez, next thing you know, Chee will say she hasn't seen Jaws.



Pft. I'd be shot by you if I hadn't.


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2010)

Probably a little frightening but I don't see anyone getting scared from watching Carrie. The ending made me jump and scream like a little girl tho


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2010)

I'm not that interested in this.  But if they insist on making it, I think they should take a page out of the Hostel playbook. The film should start with Sydney being murdered.

[/genius]


----------



## Nae'blis (May 12, 2010)

no no that's a horrible idea.


----------



## Narcissus (May 12, 2010)

Carrie was a good movie, but not really scary (except for the end, which gave me nightmares as a little kid). The book had a edge of creepiness during her destruction the movie didn't though.

Also, I've never seen The Fly. Everything else named is a yes though.

And Sydney is one of the protagonist I actually like seeing survive. I wouldn't like the idea of killing her off, especially in the beginning.

God help them if they make another Scary Movie out of this though...


----------



## MartialHorror (May 12, 2010)

Does scary movie even spoof horror films anymore? I guess they do, but they only tend to do the big things. 

SM1 focused on Scream and its clones, SM2 focused on the Haunting and similar films, and just about everything else.....SM3 was the ring, SM4 was war of the worlds and Saw. 

I personally doubt SM5 will be made, unless its about remakes....

I agree Sidney should not die. It's become so cliched to kill everyone off. 

If they do kill her, I will urinate on that movie. That shit didn't work when they killed that kid in Halloween 6, and it wont work now.


----------



## Momoka (May 12, 2010)

I thought they made Scream 4

Oh wait, that was Scary Movie 4....

Idk...


----------



## MartialHorror (May 12, 2010)

♥~Momolicious~♥ said:


> I thought they made Scream 4
> 
> Oh wait, that was Scary Movie 4....
> 
> Idk...



Oddly, the original title of "Scream" was "Scary Movie", making the eventual title of the spoof even funnier.


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2010)

The could probably start it off by killing off Gail And Dewey tho, honestly Dewey's lived far too long as it is. I hope they have a better cast this time tho, the weakest thing about the third one was its cast.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 12, 2010)

Chee said:


> I saw The Exorcist.
> 
> Never saw Evil Dead.


What the HELL? You've never  seen any of the Evil Dead movies?What about _The Silence of The Lambs_?

Also,I hated the fist Scream movie. I didn't even bother watching the second one. I bet this new Scream is going to suck worse.


----------



## Chee (May 12, 2010)

Of course I've seen The Silence of the Lambs.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 12, 2010)

. good because I was about to have a heart attack. The Silence Of The Lambs is my favorite horror movie of all time(and I hate almost all horror movies).


----------



## MartialHorror (May 13, 2010)

In Chee's defense on "Evil Dead", that is much more of a cult classic than a downright horror classic.

I mean, sure, it's awesome, but I didn't even hear about that one until a few years ago, and thats only because I remember seeing Army of Darkness as a kid and wasnt aware they were connected, and the fact that the movie allegedly had a tree raping scene....and you can't overlook that.

But "Scream" defined a generation.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 13, 2010)

Neve Campbell must be strapped for cash


----------



## Chee (May 13, 2010)

I'm sure Scream is good, it just ain't my kind of movie. D:


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## illmatic (Oct 19, 2010)

It has Claire from HEROES.


----------



## Legend (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks pretty  good


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 19, 2010)

illmatic said:


> It has Claire from HEROES.



And I'll be waiting for her death scene (yes she'd better have one )


----------

